# HR25-500



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

Is there a new H25-500? It appears on Doug Brott's "Firmware Watcher" website.
You are right VOS is edited my post.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart doesn't have that website, but Doug Brott runs it.
Also there isn't a HR25-500 there, so currently, "no".


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

In a Lizard's Capitol Market update it refers to the H25 under Broadcom prospects.

Actually it states:

*Broadcom update.*
There are two main opportunities for Broadcom to gain share next
year. It has won a design in the MOT 3501 HD DVR box for the cable market;
however, there is some push-out in the ramp. In addition, there is an HD DVR box that was supposed to launch this year but was pushed out until 1H11. The H25 is a non-DVR STB for DirecTV which BRCM may start shipping into in 1H11. The H25 box would represent its first shot at DirecTV. We expect BRCM's share to reach 20%-25% of the market in 2011, up from 5%-10% in 4Q10.

The full article can be found below in adobe acrobat .pdf format. Go straight to the applicable section by simply doing a "file" search for the term H25:

```
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:eDEPLLq1Hj0J:www.optionshawk.com/members/member-only/Street%2520Research/Lazard.pdf+h25%2Bdirectv&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESifcHQ0KrD959EotIjBqfsLLwyHwMe1pp5zjbNl0ryvM59aWrMMrwnLnZL2XwhWZkzS_JtnNXECGsiXIloYCxaR9G-ruEQAeVrh3b3gVR9Oe3kG_IRXQ4Dn_qUEUReNTmmqg53P&sig=AHIEtbRg13cnxoL9-K8RM_ImL3Ivtts25A
```


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Sure enough, H25-500 and a NEW-600.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

matt1124 said:


> Sure enough, H25-500 and a NEW-600.


Saw that. Which manufacturers are -500 and -600?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

DIRECTV Satellite Receiver, Model(s) H25, H25-500


Humax is producing this. No certifications on the -600 yet that I have seen.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

-500 = Humax
-600 = LG


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I suspect several new devices could be in early internal testing for 2011 some time...new stuff comes out almost every year. When it in internal testing, it already shows up on that site too.

We may know more details after CES in a couple weeks.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Wonder why they reference a first shot at DirecTV. Been many Broadcom boxes, just one that wasn't recently.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Wonder why they reference a first shot at DirecTV. Been many Broadcom boxes, just one that wasn't recently.


I checked out the PDF. They were actually referring to Entropic getting a first shot. Their chips are being used in that Broadcom box they were describing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Wonder why they reference a first shot at DirecTV. Been many Broadcom boxes, just one that wasn't recently.


Could be the first box with yet a different Broadcom chip. :shrug:


----------



## LoweBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

So is there any new info or specs on this? What exactly will this box do? I take it that it is not a DVR but a box to connect to the SWM network or is it going to be the client for HR34?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LoweBoy said:


> So is there any new info or specs on this? What exactly will this box do? I understand it is not a DVR but a box to connect to the SWM network.


Could be.

There's always been an evolution path for receivers and DVRs...and the H25 would seem to follow that same course.


----------



## LoweBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

it just seems that DTV is really ramping up their evolution. I and think it is great and look forward to see what they can bring to the table. I read where a DTV tech stated that the HR25 will be out in Feb (I take this with a grain of salt). I have only seen the H25 in anything on here.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LoweBoy said:


> it just seems that DTV is really ramping up their evolution. I and think it is great and look forward to see what they can bring to the table. I read where a DTV tech stated that the HR25 will be out in Feb (I take this with a grain of salt). I have only seen the H25 in anything on here.


The only devices that have really made any form of "public appearances" in terms of confirmed names...are the H25 HD receiver, which is rumored to be a smaller device that its predecessors....and the HR34 HD RVU-compliant Whole Home DVR...seen at CES.

Yes...things always evolve...but good companies don't sit on their laurels with progress...and DirecTV has done these things now for many years.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The only devices that have really made any form of "public appearances" in terms of confirmed names...are the H25 HD receiver, which is rumored to be a smaller device that its predecessors....and the HR34 HD RVU-compliant Whole Home DVR...seen at CES.
> 
> Yes...things always evolve...but good companies don't sit on their laurels with progress...and DirecTV has done these things now for many years.


Where was the appearance of the H25? I want to see!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

matt1124 said:


> Where was the appearance of the H25? I want to see!


Re-read the post..."in terms of confirmed names..."

For the HR34 - that one was actually seen firsthand.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> Where was the appearance of the H25? I want to see!


H25-500 is certified ENERGY STAR compliant as of Jan 3, 2011.

http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm...output=xml_no_dtd&oe=UTF-8&ie=UTF-8&q=h25-500


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just because something shows up at Doug's site doesn't mean anything. The site runs automatically and often picks up fake codes for things that are still in development.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Just because something shows up at Doug's site doesn't mean anything. The site runs automatically and often picks up *fake codes for things that are still in development*.


Funny phrase .

A code cannot be fake if targeting a device under development.

[There was some bogus data, but when a client malfunctioned onus sent to Doug's site garbage info]


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Where was the appearance of the H25? I want to see!


I did not see one when I was at CES. A number of folks did see the HMC-30 aka HR34 as reported in the threads in the Samsung booth.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

P Smith said:


> A code cannot be fake if targeting a device under development.


Um....OK....

Enjoy your KS-700 when it comes out...streaming updates seen...so it must be *soon*.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

P Smith said:


> *Funny phrase *.
> 
> A code cannot be fake if targeting a device under development [...]


In this context, I believe Stuart meant a fake _product _name.  You are correct, if something shows up on Doug's site, it is code intended for an actual device, even if it may only be in very early stages of development, or just a test or temporary system.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect several new devices could be in early internal testing for 2011 some time...new stuff comes out almost every year. When it in internal testing, it already shows up on that site too.
> 
> We may know more details after CES in a couple weeks.


Why so many Avatars such as the one you're using? Confusing enough without constantly changing Avatars.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Why so many Avatars such as the one you're using? Confusing enough without constantly changing Avatars.
> 
> Rich


Stalking avatars are we? 

Had this one in the beta designer's hands for a bit...

In the mean time...I'd expect to see H25 appear some time over the next 90 days maybe...


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

According to someone that [email protected]*, the H25 IS coming out in March:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv-forum/240969-h25-confirmed.html


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Um....OK....
> 
> Enjoy your KS-700 when it comes out...streaming updates seen...so it must be *soon*.


Sorry, but you're mixing real data with Doug's jokes. Doesn't apply here.:nono2:

[Adding to that I know what is streaming and where is jokes.]


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Sorry, but you're mixing *real data with Doug's jokes*. Doesn't apply here.:nono2:
> 
> [Adding to that I know what is streaming and where is jokes.]


Then again...the KS was in the software version list in the past...so the joke may be on others...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

[We shouldn't exercise our knowledge in the thread ... KS created by Doug, it came not from stream.]


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

P Smith said:


> [We shouldn't exercise our knowledge in the thread ... KS created by Doug, it came not from stream.]


Then again...the thread also includes multiple references to Doug's site showing a new device...DUH

Not everyone sits all day long staring at a meter. :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Stalking avatars are we?


Was explained to me. Have a good time!

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Was explained to me. Have a good time!
> 
> Rich


Sorry about the Jets by the way...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sorry about the Jets by the way...


Thanx. It was predictable, but still disturbing. Once again, I feel as if my heart was ripped out of my chest. It's so much easier to take when they don't reach the playoffs.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Thanx. It was predictable, but still disturbing. Once again, I feel as if my heart was ripped out of my chest. It's so much easier to take when they don't reach the playoffs.
> 
> Rich


Not getting to see things work out for 2 years in a row is truly disappointing I'm sure - kinda like the folks waiting 2 years for something to appear in the form of a new HD DirecTivo...but that's for another thread. 

Then again...the H2x and HR2x series seem to keep advancing...with an apparent H25 peeking out soon.

*[Sad attempt at bring back on topic]*


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I would like to see the 'I' series start, like the i20

/barry runs.


----------



## Whitewidow252 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hh


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

barryb said:


> I would like to see the 'I' series start, like the i20
> 
> */barry runs*.


Keep running... !rolling


----------



## bws2007 (Oct 12, 2008)

matt said:


> Sure enough, H25-500 and a NEW-600.


one of those boxes are the new TIVO/SAT boxes i think its the NEW-600 i have to goto traning on that box next week for directv. im hopeing it is because i want one because i like the tivo software better then directv dvr software.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bws2007 said:


> one of those boxes are the new TIVO/SAT boxes *i think its the NEW-600* i have to goto traning on that box next week for directv. im hopeing it is because i want one because i like the tivo software better then directv dvr software.


Nope. Check the site http://redh.com/dtv/


----------

